# EN World Shop



## Morrus (Mar 27, 2011)

We now have an onsite shop where you can buy individual EN Publishing products (PDF versions) as an alternative to becomes a subscriber.  Plus we don't have to give a third party half the money, which is nice.

Content will be added over the coming weeks, but for now the EN World Annual 2010 and WotBS 4E #1 - #10 are available.


----------



## Marius Delphus (Mar 27, 2011)

I think it could be clearer that the Complete Campaign "hardback" PDF is 3.5 only. Otherwise, huzzah!


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Mar 27, 2011)

There's a hardback?

The Auld Grump


----------



## Morrus (Mar 28, 2011)

TheAuldGrump said:


> There's a hardback?




There's been a hardback for about 3 years.  Man, our advertising sucks!


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Mar 28, 2011)

Morrus said:


> There's been a hardback for about 3 years.  Man, our advertising sucks!



Yeah... I'd kind of have to agree - any time that I can remember seeing links to WotBS it has been to the PDFs. Even the storefront only has a link to the PDF.

The Auld Grump


----------



## Morrus (Mar 28, 2011)

TheAuldGrump said:


> Yeah... I'd kind of have to agree - any time that I can remember seeing links to WotBS it has been to the PDFs.




Just go to the WotBS website and click on the tab which says "HARDCOVER".


----------



## renau1g (Mar 28, 2011)

You still have some of them (hardcovers) lying around?


----------



## Morrus (Mar 28, 2011)

renau1g said:


> You still have some of them (hardcovers) lying around?




They're print-on-demand. So yeah, we have an infinite number of [potential] hardcovers!


----------

